# Padgening, Shook Swarming and the like



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Bluto said:


> Has anyone who has read The Comb Honey Book tried any of these techniques?


No clue about the book.
But this is a well-known technique - _fly-back_ split it is called
Works great; I am a fan.
Can be totally brood-less (or not).
It can be combined with organic acid application for an effective, pre-emptive mite knock-off.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

Bluto said:


> For those that don't know (I did not) Padgening is creating a new hive by moving the original to another spot in the apiary and allowing the foragers to return to the new hive in the original hive's position.











Spring Split - Last light or Midday????


I had great success this year on my side-by-side splits which I did in the late afternoon. I am always looking to do better. I now suspect that I may get a more even distribution of nurse & foragers if I split as soon as the last foragers come in for the night as opposed to splitting during the...




www.beesource.com





hands down the "this shouldn't work but has profound results" in my book ..








add in you just created a colony with a laying queen and no capped brood means a OA slam dunk, followed by the other that has a brood break...another OA slam dunk .
swarm control, spring mite control, and increase and replacement colonies in one simple (at least for BYBK) malpulation.. you get bees, mite control, and honey..

I had a lot of questions and worries in 17 when I 1st tried them Fly back split ----- can't find the thread
but yes the results changed the way I do things.... I am a firm grafter, but if I have to split a hive to keep it out out the trees before I have cells... this is my go to.. if I am talking to a guy with a hive or 2, this is my go to
take an over wintered hive and split so I get a honey crop and 2 good nucs.... ie 1 production hive, 4 spits 75% return rate and 2 out of the 3 queens any good.. not bad, since I super 2 nucs in common and if one of the queens is the dog, its simple to drop in the the 3rd "spare"




GregB said:


> But this is a well-known technique


really its not, and that's a sad thing given it powerful implications on mites and comb drawing


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

I do a modified fly back split, into 2 hives at once, the bees randomly decide right or left..
get 2 hives painted the same.
normally stock the new hives with a NUC 4 or 5 frames and the queen hatching her own brood. (working on filling the 5th frame) A NUC at sell or use state.
take away the parent hive place side by side 2 new hives with a NUC inside each, and the rest foundation.
Simultaneously split the parent hive ( brood and nurse bees) give a cell each, to a new location, if possible the 2 NUC stands will work then those field bees will join with the cell split.
each day pull the 2 hives apart 2 inches, untill they are at a workable distance from each other.
So get 2 splits and turn 2 NUCs into 2 production hives, from 2 new NUCs and a over wintered hive needing requeen.

GG


----------

